# Is it true that gmail won't work on the Fire?



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I have seen some comments that you can't get gmail on your Fire.  Is that true?


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Where did you hear that?

Gmail works just fine on my Fire.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

FloridaFire said:


> Gmail works just fine on my Fire.


Same here, and it only took a few seconds to set up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That makes three of us who use gmail on our Fire.  You may have heard that Google Calendar doesn't work easily with the Fire, though people have found an app that works....

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That makes three of us who use gmail on our Fire.


Four.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Four.


Five


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Works fine.

(although as Betsy points out, some of the google apps that you may use on your android phone aren't available as apps for the fire)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

jkeith0919 said:


> Five


Six


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And, this thread also proves that our members can count.


Betsy


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Great!  Thanks!  I read it on a board.  I'm glad


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

You may have to set up a device specific password depending on how your gmail is set up but it should work just fine.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And, this thread also proves that our members can count.
> 
> 
> Betsy


LoL! We're such a SMART bunch!!


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

We'll see what happens when we get to double digits and the socks start coming off.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That makes three of us who use gmail on our Fire. You may have heard that Google Calendar doesn't work easily with the Fire, though people have found an app that works....
> 
> Betsy


Calengoo is the app and mine is sync'd with my gmail, calendar and, Fire. I dumped another calendar pgm that I had since I like google calendar a lot better.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have had some trouble using the Gmail Web site on my Fire if I am using a slow WiFi connection. I do not have problems with the site when on a fast connection or when using the app. It could be that others are reporting problems due to how fast their Fire times out on a site instead.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

You can use the email app instead of the website. It just requires quick setup.


----------

